# Pentium Pro Mystery solved?



## scrapper ben (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

I had some samples of PP's sent to get tested and found something very interesting.
As you might be aware there's a couple major variants to a PPro, Mostly the ceramic version and the later plastic version.

The plastic version was the latest and most expensive which had a 1mb cache as apposed to 512kb in the ceramic.
So instead of a processor die & a cache die, the plastic version has 3 dies, 1 processor & 2 cache dies.
Effectively increasing the gold content by 33%, but the actual dies are bigger as well.

Our results are approx .7g Au per cpu but could be a little more.
Do you think this is where the 1g per cpu myth came from? were early assaying results using the plastic version and it the got confused with all PP's and add to that backyarder refiners not recovering the potential led to the down ramping of PP's in general?

It's interesting anyway, I wasn't aware of the plastic version until I got a few recently


----------



## rickzeien (Oct 8, 2018)

Where did you send them to get tested?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

